
Pi-hole: Adblocking for every device on your network - xwvvvvwx
https://github.com/pi-hole/pi-hole
======
brudgers
Recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13857887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13857887)

------
brudgers
Recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13857887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13857887)

------
jedisct1
dnscrypt-proxy [1] can also be used to do DNS-based ad (and other categories)
filtering, logging and more:

[1] [https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscrypt-
proxy/wiki/Filtering](https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscrypt-
proxy/wiki/Filtering)

